# Assassin's creed 4: Black Flag



## Livestrong (8 Febbraio 2013)

Uscirà *entro Marzo 2014* ed avrà un protagonista, una storia ed una ambientazione *completamente diverse*

Lo ha annunciato il CEO di Ubisoft *Yves Guillemot*


----------



## cris (12 Febbraio 2013)

uhm.. spero non sia nel futuro o stupidaggini simili.

L'ambientazione nel passato mi è sempre piaciuta


----------



## Miro (12 Febbraio 2013)

Non sono un fan della saga (mai comprato nemmeno un capitolo), ma un gioco sviluppato durante il medioevo giapponese potrebbe davvero interessarmi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Febbraio 2013)

sulla grande Guerra


----------



## Ale (16 Febbraio 2013)

pagherei per averlo oggi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Febbraio 2013)

Interessante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Febbraio 2013)

Stiamo a vedere, mi ha deluso molto l'ultimo capitolo.


Miro ha scritto:


> Non sono un fan della saga (mai comprato nemmeno un capitolo), ma un gioco sviluppato durante il medioevo giapponese potrebbe davvero interessarmi.


Perché no... tra katane et similia


----------



## Livestrong (28 Febbraio 2013)

Il gioco si chiamerà *Assassin's creed 4 : black flag*







Il protagonista sarà *Edward Kenway*, un corsaro, nonno di *Connor*, protagonista di Assassin's creed III, e padre di Haytam.

Il gioco sarà imbientato ai *Caraibi*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Caraibi, wow. Spero che curino a dovere il paesaggio, ci sarebbe da farsi *****  il paesaggio del III è stato scadente assai, dopo la Firenze di Ezio non hanno saputo migliorarsi.


----------



## Livestrong (28 Febbraio 2013)

Potrebbe uscire anche per ps4


----------



## Butcher (28 Febbraio 2013)

L'ambientazione non mi piace molto...


----------



## Miro (4 Marzo 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> L'ambientazione non mi piace molto...



Beh sempre meglio dei rumor che davano come ambientazione il Brasile. 

Comunque, esce il 29 Ottobre per PS3 e 360, ci sarà anche la versione PS4.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Marzo 2013)

ma avete visto che cavolo di Trailer???

*Anteprima mondiale game play Assassins creed 4 italiano *


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2013)

Diversi minuti di gameplay,perlopiù riguardo l'esplorazione in nave:


----------



## Butcher (10 Luglio 2013)

Io lo prenderò. Certo, vero che stanno spremendo all'osso la saga, per me però è sempre un bel gioco, uno dei generi che mi affascina di più. Il costante cambio di ambientazione mi intriga ancora di più.

Si vede un miglioramento nelle fasi di gioco sulle navi, ottimo!


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

lo ribattezzerei " Pirata dei caraibi "


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2013)

L'ambientazione mi gusta da matti, gusto personale ovviamente  però non lo prenderò di certo a prezzo pieno, in fondo il terzo m'è piaciuto fin la!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

lo prenderò ma più per sapere come andrà a finire che per altro,ovviamente l'ambientazione mi ispira,ma credo che comunque la saga abbia dato tutto


----------



## Livestrong (30 Ottobre 2013)

Dal poco che ho visto mi sembra migliorato abbastanza. Sarà l'ambientazione anche, ma per me può tranquillamente essere il goty


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2013)

Per quanto riguarda i videogiochi,sono un po' in limbo in queste settimane.Aspettando le console in uscita,anche se non sono sicuro di prendere la PS4 al D1,mi sto perdendo diversi giochi.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

Più avanti quando finisco e mi stanco di GTA V me lo prendo di certo.


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2013)

Intanto l'ho prenotato su Amazon, venerdi credo mi arriverà. 

Giusto il tempo di godermi qualche altro giorno di GTA 5.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2013)

Pare sia il migliore AC degli ultimi anni.

Ma per me, pausa di un anno!
Adoro la saga ma giocare ogni anno nello stesso periodo a più o meno lo stesso gioco mi sta provocando frustrazione e una piccola crisi di rigetto.
Per il bene che voglio alla saga, mi serve staccare un po'.

Lo recupero decisamente più avanti l'anno prossimo, magari in versione PS4...


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2013)

Beh in 24h Amazon me l'ha mandato, eccezionali come sempre! 

Ci ho giocato qualche oretta stasera, carino. Praticamente la base è quella del terzo, l'ambientazione mi piace un casino, perchè adoro pirati et simili!

Unica perplessità, l'acqua mi ha un pò deluso, non quando vado con le navi, ma quando ci cammino sopra. Sinceramente m'aspettavo qualcosa in più da un'ambientazione che fa dell'acqua una cosa basilare!

Detto questo aspetto ancora un bel di ore prima di dare un giudizio definitivo.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2013)

Finito ieri. Penso sia il migliore Assassin's creed mai prodotto


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2013)

Io sono alla terza sequenza, bello bello per ora.... già...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono alla terza sequenza, bello bello per ora.... già...



comè è il migliore per voi? che novità ci sono
io sono rimasto a Rivelations che mi manca poco per finirlo xD


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> comè è il migliore per voi? che novità ci sono
> io sono rimasto a Rivelations che mi manca poco per finirlo xD



Beh le novità sono enormi per te, molto simile al terzo come base, migliorato. Mi piace davvero un sacco questo capitolo, sarà l'ambientazione anche, stupenda.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Novembre 2013)

Si capisce che avevano già in mente questo quando han fatto il terzo. Edward é il miglior protagonista mai creato nella serie secondo me, anche meglio di Ezio. Poi ci sono molte cose da fare, potenzialmente è un gioco da 40/50 ore di game play, a differenza degli altri che in 25/30 al massimo li finivi


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si capisce che avevano già in mente questo quando han fatto il terzo. Edward é il miglior protagonista mai creato nella serie secondo me, anche meglio di Ezio. Poi ci sono molte cose da fare, potenzialmente è un gioco da 40/50 ore di game play, a differenza degli altri che in 25/30 al massimo li finivi



Secondo me addirittura oltre le 50 ore per fare proprio tutto. Ci sono una 50ina di posti da visitare, in ognuno di loro ci passi minimo un'ora, ma minimo. Le città anche molto di più. Poi se addirittura si rinuncia agli spostamenti rapidi le ore salgono a dismisura.

Alla fine il terzo è molto simile a questo, però sarà l'ambientazione più bella, ma il black flag è fantastico a confronto.


----------



## cris (22 Novembre 2013)

appena iniziato a giocare


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2013)

Ormai sono quasi agli sgoccioli, dopo ore ed ore posso dire che è veramente un bel gioco. GTA veniva presentato come un gioco longevo al massimo, beh vi dico che pure questo non scherza per niente, per certi tratti forse è ancora più longevo. 

Gran bel gioco questo qui. Unico appunto che faccio è a livello tecnico, da un punto di vista meccanico ha dei limiti questo gioco, dei difetti spesso grossolani. Nel muoversi rapidamente, balzare qua e la non sempre fa quello che vuoi, come vuoi e nei tempi giusti. Troppe volte ci si irrita per quel motivo.

Comunque per chiunque sia appassionato a questo genere di giochi è da prendere assolutamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ormai sono quasi agli sgoccioli, dopo ore ed ore posso dire che è veramente un bel gioco. GTA veniva presentato come un gioco longevo al massimo, beh vi dico che pure questo non scherza per niente, per certi tratti forse è ancora più longevo.
> 
> Gran bel gioco questo qui. Unico appunto che faccio è a livello tecnico, da un punto di vista meccanico ha dei limiti questo gioco, dei difetti spesso grossolani. Nel muoversi rapidamente, balzare qua e la non sempre fa quello che vuoi, come vuoi e nei tempi giusti. Troppe volte ci si irrita per quel motivo.
> 
> Comunque per chiunque sia appassionato a questo genere di giochi è da prendere assolutamente.



Ah ottimo, e dire che se ne parlava come di un seguito fatto uscire solo per succhiare soldi alla gente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2013)

uno me lo vole vende a 36 euro...che dite ne vale la pena? Sto finendo Revelations


----------



## Jino (6 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> uno me lo vole vende a 36 euro...che dite ne vale la pena? Sto finendo Revelations



Assolutamente si!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si!



però non è urgente...ancora devo recuperare il 3...fra 3 mesi lo posso trovare pure a meno?


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

Beh non lo so, per dire su Amazon i prezzi sono molto variabili a giornate o comunque a brevi periodi... secondo me fra tre mesi su internet lo trovi attorno ai 40 di media...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh non lo so, per dire su Amazon i prezzi sono molto variabili a giornate o comunque a brevi periodi... secondo me fra tre mesi su internet lo trovi attorno ai 40 di media...



mmm sto nfame già l'ha venduto...cmq non penso qualche pazzo che lo vende a poco c'è sempre


----------



## cris (8 Dicembre 2013)

ambientazioni molto belle, vera la questione della longevità


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> ambientazioni molto belle, vera la questione della longevità



E' una cosa immensa da finire!!


----------



## Livestrong (8 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ah ottimo, e dire che se ne parlava come di un seguito fatto uscire solo per succhiare soldi alla gente.



Secondo me è migliore anche di gta 5


----------



## cris (8 Dicembre 2013)

l'unica cosa che non ho capito è se ce un modo per salvare manualmente e quando ricomincio ritrovarmi li dove ho salvato


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me è migliore anche di gta 5



Addirittura, come mai?


----------



## Livestrong (8 Dicembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa che non ho capito è se ce un modo per salvare manualmente e quando ricomincio ritrovarmi li dove ho salvato



No, ma ogni volta che raccogli tipo le casse, o assalti una nave, si salva automaticamente


----------



## Livestrong (8 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Addirittura, come mai?



A me gta 5 ha deluso abbastanza, questo Assassin's creed è il migliore mai fatto (eccezion fatta per la location, preferisco nettamente quelle del 2).


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Addirittura, come mai?



Per certi tratti ha ragione. Ma secondo me su GTA c'erano aspettative maggiori e quindi è facile possa deludere, al contrario di questo AC. Per me rimangono due gran bei giochi.

Io dico che se meccanicamente Assassin's fosse fatto meglio sarebbe sicuramente meglio di GTA V. Quello è il problema di AC secondo me, meccanicamente a volte è problematica la faccenda. A volte muoversi come si vuole è complicato, spesso capita di fare cose che non vorresti, come cambiare le armi è complicato secondo me, mentre in questo GTA è diventato il top.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

io sto rosicando...allora mi devo sbrigare a prendere AC 3, tanto a Revelations sono arrivato alla penultima sequenza


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2013)

Tra il 2 ed il 3 c'è un abisso, giustamente per goderti da subito il 4 ti devi fare le ossa nel terzo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra il 2 ed il 3 c'è un abisso, giustamente per goderti da subito il 4 ti devi fare le ossa nel terzo



apposto! grazie Jino


----------



## cris (9 Dicembre 2013)

bello bello bello, anche la mappa esplorabile con la nave e le attività secondarie che si possono fare sulle isolette e per l'oceano


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Aspetto che esca per One e me lo comprerò ..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Non ho mai giocato a AC, dite che devo prima recuperare quelli vecchi??


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai giocato a AC, dite che devo prima recuperare quelli vecchi??


No, o meglio i due capitoli veramente collegati fra di loro sono il 2 ed il brotherhood e l'1 ed il Bloodlines per PSP. Pertanto il vero protagonista Desmond Miles è presente in tutti i capitoli e se vuoi capire bene quest'ultimo devi per forza giocarli tutti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> No, o meglio i due capitoli veramente collegati fra di loro sono il 2 ed il brotherhood e l'1 ed il Bloodlines per PSP.



Ok grazie  Ma meritano di essere recuperati tutti i capitoli precedenti?


----------



## Bawert (9 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ok grazie  Ma meritano di essere recuperati tutti i capitoli precedenti?



Dell' 1 puoi anche farne a meno (anche se ora si trova per cifre ridicle), il 2 sì, brotherood sì, revelations anche no, il 3 sì


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ok grazie  Ma meritano di essere recuperati tutti i capitoli precedenti?


Ti dico quelli che ha giocato mio fratello. Il primo ce l'ho per PC e l'ho giocato anch'io, è molto ripetitivo, non è un granchè. Il brotherhood è tanta roba, il 2 non so, il 3 non male anche se inferiore al brotherhood.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Grazie ;-)


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Dicembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Grazie ;-)


Prego


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ti dico quelli che ha giocato mio fratello. Il primo ce l'ho per PC e l'ho giocato anch'io, è molto ripetitivo, non è un granchè. Il brotherhood è tanta roba, il 2 non so, il 3 non male anche se inferiore al brotherhood.



Brotherhood infatti è stupendo...io ho giocato ai primi 4 (ho finito 2 ore fa Revelations) e Brotherhood è il migliore


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2013)

E' un gioco bellissimo... ho lasciato perdere Fifa e la EA per giocare a questo capolavoro.


----------



## Jino (14 Dicembre 2013)

Appena finito, stupendo a dir poco, il miglior AC per me.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Dicembre 2013)

Veramente bello,ma per me il migliore rimane il due.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Dicembre 2013)

Stupendo, è un gioco parecchio lungo... per ora sono al 39% del completamento.

Tante tecniche differenti per uccidere i nemici e 1000 posti diversi da esplorare. Mi piacerebbe molto se al lato d'azione inserissero la risoluzione di enigmi stile Monkey Island... sono un nostalgico delle avventure grafiche.


----------



## Jino (19 Dicembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Stupendo, è un gioco parecchio lungo... per ora sono al 39% del completamento.
> 
> Tante tecniche differenti per uccidere i nemici e 1000 posti diversi da esplorare. Mi piacerebbe molto se al lato d'azione inserissero la risoluzione di enigmi stile Monkey Island... sono un nostalgico delle avventure grafiche.



Diciamo che ci fossero "enigmi" andrebbe un pò fuori dal seminato secondo me...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

l'ho preso senza prendere il 3 che tanto ha una storia diversa. Mi sta piacendo veramente tanto, Edward è forse il miglior protagonista della Saga


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> l'ho preso senza prendere il 3 che tanto ha una storia diversa. Mi sta piacendo veramente tanto, Edward è forse il miglior protagonista della Saga



Storia diversa? Edward è il nonno di Connor e ne fa riferimento in alcuni casi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Storia diversa? Edward è il nonno di Connor e ne fa riferimento in alcuni casi



si, ma ci si può giocare senza prendere il terzo (che cmq prenderò in futuro)


----------



## juventino (19 Febbraio 2014)

Ci sto giocando su PS4. Veramente un gran bel gioco, sebbene piuttosto lontano dagli altri Assassin's Creed (secondo me proprio questo il punto di forza). Ci sono i soliti difetti storici (semplicità generale e combattimenti), ma il gioco è veramente godibile.


----------



## Rui Costa (19 Febbraio 2014)

No Spoiler mi raccomando... Sono alla sequenza 7. Finora mi sembra un One Piece con classicismi e stereotipi vari, messo però in un contesto reale ed umano. Mi piace molto. Però è tutto fuorché un Assassin's Creed, a parte il solito Gameplay e le varie meccaniche. Finora è la storia di un pirata che vuole fare soldi e basta, dunque si trova per caso nella guerra del secolo tra le due potenti fazioni. Ed Edward non mi pare affatto attirato dal credo. Parlo almeno finora eh.

Comunque nel 3 le missioni navali erano una noia mortale, la nave era incontrollabile. Il sistema di guida continua a non piacermi, perché si finisce sempre per urtare la terra e sbagliare manovre. In battaglia ci si deve ricordare di togliere le vele o si gira a vuoto ecc. Però è stato migliorato. In generale l'innovazione è stata tanta ed è grandiosa sbattuta in faccia a tutti i critici che lo etichettavano come una saga monotona. Mondo esplorabile e vastissimo.

Quanto ad Edward è un buonissimo personaggio, ma continuo a pensare che il migliore sia Ezio. Lo trovo un po' banale sinora. Privo di onore, di ideali, di qualcosa in cui credere e di una filosofia, un'intelligenza, una furbizia etc. Pensa solo ai soldi come un piratuncolo qualunque di bassa risma. Perfino Barbanera è molto più caratterizzato. Mah, vedremo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Quanto ad Edward è un buonissimo personaggio, ma continuo a pensare che il migliore sia Ezio. Lo trovo un po' banale sinora. Privo di onore, di ideali, di qualcosa in cui credere e di una filosofia, un'intelligenza, una furbizia etc. Pensa solo ai soldi come un piratuncolo qualunque di bassa risma. Perfino Barbanera è molto più caratterizzato. Mah, vedremo.



appunto è diverso da tutti...per non fare l'ennesimo personaggio uguale
a me piace tantissimo


----------



## Rui Costa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sì ma scusa... che filosofia ha? Che contenuto ha? E' un personaggio vuoto. Almeno fino a dove sono arrivato io. E questo mi dispiace. Spero ci possa essere qualcosa nella trama che lo caratterizzi meglio, perché finora mi sembra un fenomeno incompiuto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Febbraio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Sì ma scusa... che filosofia ha? Che contenuto ha? E' un personaggio vuoto. Almeno fino a dove sono arrivato io. E questo mi dispiace. Spero ci possa essere qualcosa nella trama che lo caratterizzi meglio, perché finora mi sembra un fenomeno incompiuto.



io per adesso sono alla sequenza 4 xD...quante sequenze sono?


----------



## Rui Costa (19 Febbraio 2014)

Sono 13 Sequenze. Sembrano corte ma è roba molto lunga. La longevità è più che buona e poi c'è un mondo vastissimo. Ha quasi qualcosa di rpg-gdr, direi. Per la prima volta da quando gioco alla Saga mi sono concentrato anche su missioni secondarie e conquiste di scrigni, frammenti ecc. Davvero ottimo su questo piano.

Ah, una piccola chicca: Ma è solo la mia versione che dà problemi, o alcune fasi non sono doppiate? Tipo a Nassau e su altre isole, i mercanti delle botteghe parlano inglese o spagnolo, così come i passanti. Mentre quando si è in missione o ci sono scene di dialogo relative alle stesse, tutto è doppiato benissimamente.

Per quel che riguarda il doppiaggio Pannofino è eccezionale nell'interpretare Barbanera, grande, grandissimo personaggio di questo AC anche per questo. Il doppiatore di Edward è molto bravo. Non so chi sia ma voce azzeccata, mi ricorda tra l'altro la voce italiana di Itachi Uchiha, di Simone D'Andrea


----------



## Hellscream (5 Settembre 2014)

Preso oggi, leggendo qua sembra che questo capitolo meriti molto, vedremo


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Preso oggi, leggendo qua sembra che questo capitolo meriti molto, vedremo



A mio modesto parere è il miglior AC mai fatto... ha delle ambientazioni ed una libertà di movimento assurdi. Poi è ovviamente molto soggettiva la cosa, nel senso che non a tutti chiaramente può piacere questa ambientazione cosi piratesca, cosi wild and free.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A mio modesto parere è il miglior AC mai fatto... ha delle ambientazioni ed una libertà di movimento assurdi. Poi è ovviamente molto soggettiva la cosa, nel senso che non a tutti chiaramente può piacere questa ambientazione cosi piratesca, cosi wild and free.



Sono alla sequenza 5. Devo dire molto bello, specie l'ambientazione... Mi piace anche Edward come personaggio, l'unica cosa che mi ha lasciato perplesso (finora) è il "mettere da parte" la storia Templari-Assassini...


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sono alla sequenza 5. Devo dire molto bello, specie l'ambientazione... Mi piace anche Edward come personaggio, l'unica cosa che mi ha lasciato perplesso (finora) è il "mettere da parte" la storia Templari-Assassini...



Che comunque se non ricordo male ci sarà anche qui, tranquillo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2014)

Si anche per me è stato il miglior AC. E' un capolavoro (anche se come tutti gli Assassin's Creed diventa un po' ripetitivo). A me manca solo Ac III, ma ora la PS3 la sto lasciando riposare da ben 2 mesi.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Si anche per me è stato il miglior AC. E' un capolavoro (anche se come tutti gli Assassin's Creed diventa un po' ripetitivo). A me manca solo Ac III, ma ora la PS3 la sto lasciando riposare da ben 2 mesi.



Quasi finito... un gioco bellissimo, forse è davvero il miglior AC... 

P.S. ADORO Edward Kenway


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quasi finito... un gioco bellissimo, forse è davvero il miglior AC...
> 
> P.S. ADORO Edward Kenway



Edward Kenway è un mito. Uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Edward Kenway è un mito. Uno dei miei preferiti in assoluto.



Singolare la cosa di farlo divenatare Assassino quasi (presumo) alla fine... non me l'aspettavo... anche se tutto il percorso che lo porta a diventarlo è ben fatto


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Singolare la cosa di farlo divenatare Assassino quasi (presumo) alla fine... non me l'aspettavo... anche se tutto il percorso che lo porta a diventarlo è ben fatto



Si in quest'ottica questo AC è diverso dagli altri, è un pò più defilata la storia degli assassini!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2014)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Singolare la cosa di farlo divenatare Assassino quasi (presumo) alla fine... non me l'aspettavo... anche se tutto il percorso che lo porta a diventarlo è ben fatto



Edward lo preferisco persino ad Ezio. Un folle


----------



## Hellscream (22 Settembre 2014)

Finito oggi...

La chicca finale del teatro con tanto di apparizione di Heytham


----------

